# $30 Pet carriers- New large crates.



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 11, 2013)

We ordered 2 of these last week. They showed up today and I put the first one together. It seems pretty nice to me. A little flimsy when you take it out of the package but once you put it together its actually pretty sturdy. I was going to use them as goat transports mainly. Or when we move again (no plans to do so, but I'm not living here forever) I can probably put 3-4 cats to a carrier. Thats be, uhh 3 trips instead of 9!!  Temporary brooder, kitten house, baby goat house.. I can think of a lot of things I could do with it.   Glad we ordered 2 and not just 1. It also cuts down on the shipping when you buy multiple things..

I figured if anyone was in need of a large crate and didn't have the $100+ to spend they might be interested while these are still on sale.

I took a couple pics of mine.. Will upload them shortly. 

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200589641_200589641


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 11, 2013)

My cats modeling it for you guys! Lol  It's a lot bigger then it looks in pictures! Webside says its 36in.L x 23 1/2in.W x 26in.H and the box says holds up to a 70lbs dog.

Muffy on top, Swipey on the bottom.






Snow and Thunder needed to check it out too.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 11, 2013)

that is AWESOME! 
Hey...your "Snowy" looks almost exactly like our Snow White! She's a muted flame point MUTT!


----------

